# New Sponsor AIPCTSHOP.com



## AIPCTSHOP (Apr 24, 2018)

Well we got off to a late start here at IronMag but I'd like to catch up.  

www.aipctshop.com 

We are a new sponsor here and we have been around a while but not here on IronMag Forums.  

For those that we are new too, please visit our into thread    HERE

There is a sale posted in there for the next month as our new to the forum offer.   That post tells a little about us but we are a pharmacy that ships legitimate / legal your ai / pct needs as well as acne / ED meds and more.  We are continually working to improve and we know we have areas to improve on, but we have been servicing the fitness industry specific for two plus years.  Dedicated to you guys.  And it is very special to be here and we take our work seriously.


----------



## brazey (Apr 24, 2018)

Welcome....


----------



## Arnold (Apr 24, 2018)

Welcome.


----------



## BadGas (Apr 24, 2018)

Welcome brother... Love the line up of Viagra!! 

200mg here I cum!! lol


----------



## Jnc123 (Jul 30, 2018)

Nice


----------



## botamico (Jul 31, 2018)

Welcome to the forum


----------

